# MasterForce Table Saw



## BrianC (Jul 23, 2009)

I am interested in an upgrade/replacement to my current Craftsman 10 in. Table Saw . I’m not satisfied with it and still can return of the a refund.

Has anyone every used or heard of the *MasterForce 10” Jobsite Table Saw with Folding Stand*, model # 240-0034? It sells at Menards for $399.

The MasterForce has a folding stand with wheels which is important because I have small garage and I need a table saw that I can store easily.

More important is the fact the the miter slots are the standard 3/4×3/8. In fact, this is the lowest priced table saw with a portable stand that I’ve seen with standard miter slots.

I examined the display model in the store and it seems to be solidly built and comparable to other table saws in this price range. It also seems to be similar to the Makita table saw I looked at. Hmm…

It’s true that you get what you pay for but, it is also true that sometime you pay extra for a brand name.

What are your thoughts? Any experiences with this or other MasterForce Tools.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Never even heard of them. But that's okay. A couple of things I would be thinking about is...

#1. Is there any runout / wobble to the arbor?
#2. How much of a Dado stack will it take?
#3. How is the dust collection?
#4. How flat is the top?
#5. How accurate is the fence?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is your budget $400 ?*

If so, I would consider a brand name that is more familiar. Delta, Craftsman, Grizzly, Bosch etc. When it come to parts and service, as it may someday, you'll wish you had a good source for this. Used tablesaws are selling all over these days at reasonable price around $400 more or less. I can recommend the Bosch 4000 series, or the newer 4100 series as a portable, powerful, and accurate saw capable of ripping panels up to 24" with the sliding table extension built in. Yes, it's $200 more or $600 new, but you get what you pay for. Older cast iron saws, while not job site portable are worthy contenders. :thumbsup: bill


----------

